# Any Fennec fox owners out there?



## Cheshire Kasper (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't plan to own one at the moment since I don't own my own house, however, I would like to know(ahead of time) if there are any fennec fox breeders in the UK. I have been unable to find any active breeders at the moment.

(I am also interested in finding red fox breeders and arctic fox breeders)

So if you could let me know either by posting here or emailing either of these accounts!

[email protected]
[email protected]

Thank you in regards.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Google.

Found this instantly. Chances are they have sold them BUT you can contact and see if they are breeding again. 

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...FjATegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw3Czq565hMsjbV5CBlFVPzj


----------



## Cheshire Kasper (Mar 25, 2018)

Awesome, thank you. I'll keep trying Google.


----------

